# Project Runway 2010



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Guilty Pleasure.

The first one sent home (Medusa head chick) was ROBBED!!

Bowler Boy or PR Casa desreved the hatchet. 

They may hang on but they won't last.

I always root for a Polish contestant or the Old Mare!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

PR Casa was much improved but Bowler Boy was sent packing as expected!!

I suppose Gretchen has deserved her wins but I'm beginning to dig on Valerie's "Hairspray" vibe. I'm a sucker for the Baltimore Hon look on young women!!

Getting rid of Nicholas was mean.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I have - honest to God - no idea of what you're on about...!

So, what are you on about?! :confused2: :icon_smile:


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I have - honest to God - no idea of what you're on about...!
> 
> So, what are you on about?! :confused2: :icon_smile:


I assume it's an American TV programme - something like Big Brother perhaps?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a US women's fashion design elimitaion challege show in it's 8th season.



For some reason I get all giddy over it and Top Chef!!

I'm not aware if either have made it outside the US as they only play on BRAVO and Lifetime cable networks here.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

It is simply OUTRAGEOUS that underwear girl did not get kicked off last night.

Great rack. :icon_smile_big:

Bad clothes!!

What will Micheal Kors wear next week??

A black suit and black t-shirt maybe??


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eer...what is this all about?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Google "Project Runway." It's really that easy. 

Me and the girlfriend like the show but wish the focus would be less on the drama. There are a lot of great outtakes on the website about the making of the garments. Why couldn't they show that instead of devoting ten minutes of each episode to the designers talking **** about each other?


----------

